# Chevrolet : S-10 Electric Chevy S-10 S10 Electric Vehicle Truck Pickup



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $7,495.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Sep-28-2007 19:00:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## ecvs (Mar 4, 2008)

Where is this truck located?


----------

